# "Pedigree Dogs Plagued by Disease"



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Interesting video, should really have had more information as it's now going to make John Q. Dogbuyer panic about any inbreeding, but interesting nonetheless. Poor little Cav, I didn't know they were prone to conditions like that.









http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7569064.stm

And a short vid on breed changes over time.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7569592.stm


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*BBC videos on pedigree dog problems (shows GSD)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7569592.stm how interesting that they use the GSD as an example, and this isn't an American show GSD (right?) but a trial in the UK. 

I thought it was only our dogs that were extreme in the hind end?


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe some of this is part of a programme that's going to be shown in the UK tonight.. BBC1 9pm. Should be interesting!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

MRL, looked like a German showline with some really bad cow hocks going on. If you flip through the Ped DB photos you can see German dogs with a lot of angulation or funny backs, but tons of cowhocking.

Kim, tell us how the show is! I wonder if they'll play it on BBCAmerica..


----------



## Riptide (Jun 28, 2008)

This is interesting...I was actually reading a book a while back that talked about this very thing, but in Collies. The author talked about how Collies' noses are becoming thinner and thinner, and that eventually there will not be enough room in their skulls for their brain, like in the Cavs. It's sad, really. But I'd also think that most responsible breeders are aware of such things and are doing what they can to prevent it in their line at least...


----------



## kootenaydogs (Feb 5, 2008)

The program is available in a series of six Youtube videos. Links to the videos are in this thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=775765&page=1#Post775765


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I've seen half of the videos so far. I always wondered what the purpose was of breeding dogs to be identical (breed standard). 

And there are a lot of show people who's "show dogs" do nothing but go to shows and live in a kennel. I like the old idea of breed the dogs that do the work the best. Of course, this resulted in my Malinois, Ciana. She's got a ton of French Ring III titles in her pedigree. But she's a healthy girl - so far. And, personally, I think she's a beauty!


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

The dog shown in the video is typical of the German style of dog seen and exhibited in England now. Dogs from British bloodlines are generally longer bodied and shorter stationed dogs, more resembling a North American type but generally moderate in rear angles. There appears to be a split in type there as well. A quite nice Dallas son lives in England, I wonder if people will use him in their breeding programs? Might offer up something good that hasn't already been used in their dogs.


----------

